# WES Degree Equivalency tool



## irmi (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello,

I hold a 3 year bachelors and a 2 year masters degrees. When I used WES Degree Equivalency tool it’s matching a 4 year degree and 2 year masters. I just want to confirm, is Degree Equivalency tools result is always correct ?
I've seen some posts for some people who has 3 year bachelors and 2 year master WES evaluated as 4 year degree and 1 year graduate study.
In my country we go to school for 13 years before going to university.
Please help me 

Thanks,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It would depend on the country of origin of the educational qualification and how that country's education standards match up against Canadian standards.

For example, many people from India and Pakistan have Bachelors and Masters degrees from universities in India and Pakistan. However, as the education systems in those two countries is inferior to Canada, their degrees do not equate to a Canadian degree 1:1 
(it generally takes 4 years of study to earn a Bachelor's degree and a Masters degree is a further 2 years of study on top of that)

If, for example, your degrees were from a university in the United States or the United Kingdom, where the education system standard is comparable to that of Canada, you are more likely to get your degrees assessed as being equivalent to a Canadian degree.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

*WES application -- Institution names*



irmi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hold a 3 year bachelors and a 2 year masters degrees. When I used WES Degree Equivalency tool it’s matching a 4 year degree and 2 year masters. I just want to confirm, is Degree Equivalency tools result is always correct ?
> I've seen some posts for some people who has 3 year bachelors and 2 year master WES evaluated as 4 year degree and 1 year graduate study.
> ...


 I can't answer your question for sure but I suggest that you go through the WES online application -Just don't pay the fees- and when you pick the institution name, check whether WES has it on the list for your country. This is can be a good indicator that your institution is recognised somehow by WES.

The only way to be sure how WES will evaluate your credentials is by finding someone from the same institutions you studied at who had been through the evaluation process or by applying yourself and wait.

Good luck


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

irmi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hold a 3 year bachelors and a 2 year masters degrees. When I used WES Degree Equivalency tool it’s matching a 4 year degree and 2 year masters.



That doesn't seem right. In Canada you cannot get into graduate school with a three year degree. And since the education system in Sri Lanka is inferior to the Canadian system it is highly unlikely that they would take your three year degree and award you credit for a four year degree. If anything, they would downgrade it, not upgrade it.


----------



## yusha78 (Nov 28, 2017)

I used the WES tool to check my bachelor and post graduate degrees awarded by Indian universities. According to WES my 3 year bachelor degree is equivalent to a Canadian community college diploma and my 2 year post graduate MBA degree equates to a MBA.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

> That doesn't seem right. In Canada you cannot get into graduate school with a three year degree.


FYI: In a country such as Belgium, an academic Bachelor degree takes only 3 years, and they cram way more in the program as in Canada in 4 years time. A Bachelors degree from Belgium even contains 180 credits, while the Canadian one is only 120 credits. So seldom will you see a Belgian Bachelors degree (3 years) not being evaluated into a 4 year Canadian Bachelors degree.
(but this doesn't say anything about how they evaluate 3-year Bachelor degrees from other countries)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> FYI: In a country such as Belgium, an academic Bachelor degree takes only 3 years, and they cram way more in the program as in Canada in 4 years time. A Bachelors degree from Belgium even contains 180 credits, while the Canadian one is only 120 credits. So seldom will you see a Belgian Bachelors degree (3 years) not being evaluated into a 4 year Canadian Bachelors degree.
> (but this doesn't say anything about how they evaluate 3-year Bachelor degrees from other countries)



That is a good point about some European degrees. I was forgetting about them.


----------

